# Harbor Hill Info - Provincetown, MA



## Dave Powers (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm looking for a trade in the Cape Cod area for my sister and 3 of her lady friends...all high school classmates from almost 50 years ago.

They would like to shop, read, eat, laugh, shop, eat...you get the picture.

The only place I have been able to find available through RCI is Harbor Hill in Provincetown, MA, for October 26 for a week.

Will stores still be open?  Restaurants?  What will the weather be like?  Any help on the resort would also be appreciated..the most recent review was in 2002.

Thank you!


----------



## tonyg (Jun 7, 2006)

It may be a bit chilly at times and some things will be closed for the season. You should be aware that this particular resort was marketed as a lesbian resort, though no exchange-in problems have been encountered and reported. I believe we have a resale owner here. I have slowly driven by the resort and its just a bit north of the main downtown area. It has been reported to be rather nice inside, tho it looks a bit ordinary from the street. P-town is also rather well known as a favorite gathering place for the gay community.


----------



## Dee in California (Jun 8, 2006)

I go to Cape Cod every year, but never stay in Provincetown only because it is on the end of a peninsula.  I love to go there for a day visit.  But it is a 35-45 minute drive away from the rest of Cape Cod.  I thought it would really get old to have to make that drive both directions most days.  

I just booked into Cove of Yarmouth with a South Africa week.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jun 8, 2006)

Dave-
       Half of the stores/restaurants will still be open during the week of October 26. The resort may still have its outdoor spas still open but this is approximately the week that they get closed every year. 
      The fact that the resort was marketed as a resort for lesbians has nothing to do with anything, really. It is the nicest and most difficult to obtain timeshare exchange on the Cape, and I suspect you used a powerful trader to snag this secretly-Gold Crown resort. I have brought family here repeatedly, and it can be as much of a family resort as it can be whatever the occupying group identifies with (In your case, as a holiday for old high school friends). Be aware that the resort has a LOT of stairs and was built 15 years ago, just before the "accessibility" laws came into being. If you'll tell me which unit you've confirmed I'll be happy to identify the view your sister will experience as well as answer any other particulars.
      Using a week from a lesser unrated resort, I just searched RCI and found availability at eleven other resorts on the Cape for that weekend (week 43). However, almost every one of those is a motel-conversion 
    E-mail me directly with any more questions.
Brian


----------



## mike130 (Jun 8, 2006)

Dee in California said:
			
		

> I just booked into Cove of Yarmouth with a South Africa week.



I'm glad you got the Cove at Yarmouth.  I think you'll enjoy it more than Holiday Vacation Condominiums.

Mike


----------



## shoney (Jun 8, 2006)

My husband and I spent a  long weekend in Provincetown last October (around the 20th) and it was great.  It rained for three days and was chilly, but we put on our coats and opened the umbrellas and walked.  On the weekend nights most restaurants were open, come Monday night it was a ghost town.  We really enjoyed the lobster pot and ate there three times.
We also went into the outdoor jacuzzi at the inn.

There was also a transgender conference in town that weekend, so I am sure some of the people there on the weekend were in town for that.

If they will be there for Halloween, I think you can expect some crowds.  I am sure it gets a little crazy there!  ...I am sure fun, but crazy!


----------

